# Schwinn Areocycle seat



## mrg (Jun 3, 2022)

Troxel Schwinn Areocycle seat, complete, crusty rider condition, has the extra deep pan-well for thicker padding the AC version is supposed to have ( other versions of this seat have just a flat pan ), stamp and top hanging in there with separation around edges, all medal rusty but solid, ready for your crusty survivor Areocycle! local pickup welcome, $20 shipping + insurance.


----------

